# Job opportunities in Aus for Java Devalopers



## Ashu0016 (Feb 26, 2012)

Hi,

I have 4 years of experience as Java/J2EE/Web-Service developer. My experience involves working for Banking(Credit Card) and Stock Market (Trading applications). 

Please advice me the job opportunities(Java/J2EE) in Australia, as I am planning to apply immigration to Australia

Also, Please let me know...What kind of details should I mention in CV and in Reference letter.

Thanks and Regards,
Ashu.


----------



## fairoz172 (Nov 26, 2012)

Does any one have answer for this post, I also want to know the same...Thanks


----------



## Wander_Lust (Jul 7, 2011)

Did you try looking in seek.au?


----------



## fairoz172 (Nov 26, 2012)

Wander_Lust said:


> Did you try looking in seek.au?


Thanks for your reply Wander_Lust.

I am applying for PR Visa in next few months but before that I wanted to check whether is it worth to spend this much. Do we have enough opportunity for java developer with 4+ years of exp in Australia.

I am little worried as I read in few threads employers in Australia prefer people with prior local exp. Can I take a risk of spending 2500$ on Visa, quit my current job and come to Australia.

Experience expat please provide your valuable suggestions.

Thanks a lot.


----------



## Liekr (Nov 25, 2012)

Hi Guys,

I hate to be the bearer of bad news but IT work especially in the banking sector saw massive job cuts in Australia over the last year. With a lot of jobs sent overseas.

I work in the IT sector in Australia depending on which state you are planning to move to there will be a lot of local applicants especially in Queensland as the government recently let go of a lot of ICT workers.

Sydney and Melbourne are not much better. There is more work in Canberra for IT related jobs atm but a lot of people do not wish to move there, these however are also mostly government jobs which require Australian PR or Citizenship. 

If you are looking for a employer to sponsor you immigration you might have a hard time unless you have qualifications which are recognised by Australian employers even then it will be very hard without local exp. Most jobs I have seen require PR status as well.

Sorry if this is not the reply you were hoping for.


----------



## fairoz172 (Nov 26, 2012)

Liekr said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I hate to be the bearer of bad news but IT work especially in the banking sector saw massive job cuts in Australia over the last year. With a lot of jobs sent overseas.
> 
> ...


Thanks Liekr for your reply.

Any other senior member want to share their views on this who is working in Java / J2ee, it would be of great help.


Thanks a lot.


----------



## Aditi (Nov 8, 2011)

fairoz172 said:


> Thanks Liekr for your reply.
> 
> Any other senior member want to share their views on this who is working in Java / J2ee, it would be of great help.
> 
> ...


I have 7+ years of experience in Java and I am currently on notice period of my current job. So basically I have stepped into the "Risk" boat and I am planning to move to AU by December end or early January. Not sure how much time will I have to spend trying to find a job. Fingers crossed for job offers ...:-|

Regards,
A


----------



## fairoz172 (Nov 26, 2012)

All the best Aditi.

Please do share your exp of getting first job in Aus, it will be of great help to us. I am applying for PR visa planning to come there by next year June-2013.

Thanks


----------



## msarkar_expat (Oct 8, 2012)

Java market is not so good here...most of the companies prefer .Net than java...at least that's what I heard from the recruitment consultants when I was searching a job in java...

I was also having 6 years of solid experience in java...but couldn't grab a job in java...even after applying for a month, I didn't get an interview call...

Then I tried to search for a job in Oracle SOA Suite in which I have around 1.5 years of experience...and within a week I got a call from a big company and then selected for a permanent position.

You know what...there are plenty of jobs here...but it depends what skill set you have...if your skill set is hot...you will get a job very soon...otherwise you have to wait for the right opportunity...


----------



## dbrain23 (Nov 13, 2012)

msarkar_expat said:


> Java market is not so good here...most of the companies prefer .Net than java...at least that's what I heard from the recruitment consultants when I was searching a job in java...
> 
> I was also having 6 years of solid experience in java...but couldn't grab a job in java...even after applying for a month, I didn't get an interview call...
> 
> ...


It is nice to hear this msarkar. I have 2 years experience in both .Net and Java. I have also 10 years experience in Delphi, although I know Delphi is rarely used these days.


----------



## Aditi (Nov 8, 2011)

msarkar_expat said:


> Java market is not so good here...most of the companies prefer .Net than java...at least that's what I heard from the recruitment consultants when I was searching a job in java...
> 
> I was also having 6 years of solid experience in java...but couldn't grab a job in java...even after applying for a month, I didn't get an interview call...
> 
> ...


Thanks msarkar!! Basically all Java guys have to struggle a lot and that sort of gives me a scare .

-A


----------



## fairoz172 (Nov 26, 2012)

Thanks msarkar_expat
Aditi me too worried about this....


----------



## Aditi (Nov 8, 2011)

fairoz172 said:


> Thanks msarkar_expat
> Aditi me too worried about this....


At least we should take this as a heads up and make ourselves "workable" in other areas.

-A


----------



## fairoz172 (Nov 26, 2012)

I agree but changing domain means wasting your past learning and exp, and starting again from zero.


----------



## hitesh (Nov 17, 2012)

*mainframe??*

Is there any hope for mainframe resources?? hows the market for mainframe skill in the Australia??


----------



## sameera207 (Sep 13, 2012)

msarkar_expat said:


> Java market is not so good here...most of the companies prefer .Net than java...at least that's what I heard from the recruitment consultants when I was searching a job in java...
> 
> I was also having 6 years of solid experience in java...but couldn't grab a job in java...even after applying for a month, I didn't get an interview call...
> 
> ...


Would you guys have any insight on opportunities for Ruby/Rails developers?


----------



## kb1983 (Sep 2, 2011)

msarkar_expat said:


> Java market is not so good here...most of the companies prefer .Net than java...at least that's what I heard from the recruitment consultants when I was searching a job in java...
> 
> I was also having 6 years of solid experience in java...but couldn't grab a job in java...even after applying for a month, I didn't get an interview call...
> 
> ...


To msarkar and other java guys....

I think that it's a generalized statement that .Net is preferred over Java.

As in .net also only C#/VB is not everything, other things like wcf, wpf, sharepoint etc are required to get a good job....i think same things hold good for Java also....core java jobs should be very less in number than others where a combination of java related stuffs are required.

*In fact few months back when I searched java in Seek and then searched .net, I could see that Java was giving double number of results than .net.
*
It should all depends on what kind of skill set combination you got...only a single technology wouldnt take you far I think.

So, may be market is bad overall for all or there could be a little edge for .net.
But i dont think anyone should try to change the line of technology for this and that too after 5-6 yrs.


----------



## arundill80 (Nov 29, 2012)

Aditi said:


> I have 7+ years of experience in Java and I am currently on notice period of my current job. So basically I have stepped into the "Risk" boat and I am planning to move to AU by December end or early January. Not sure how much time will I have to spend trying to find a job. Fingers crossed for job offers ...:-|
> 
> Regards,
> A


Have you reached?How is the job situation. I have similar experience in Java. Please let me know the situation there.


----------



## AtifALi27 (Mar 11, 2013)

arundill80 said:


> Have you reached?How is the job situation. I have similar experience in Java. Please let me know the situation there.


Hi Guys,
I have 4 and a half years experience in Java /J2ee(specializing in Java server faces JSF).Planning to visit australia soon!! lets hope for the best!! Guys please pour in with your views!


----------



## sameera207 (Sep 13, 2012)

msarkar_expat said:


> Java market is not so good here...most of the companies prefer .Net than java...at least that's what I heard from the recruitment consultants when I was searching a job in java...
> 
> I was also having 6 years of solid experience in java...but couldn't grab a job in java...even after applying for a month, I didn't get an interview call...
> 
> ...


I totally agree with you. I m a Ruby developer with over 5 years exp in Ruby on Rails. I got PR in end feb and i could secure a job been offshore exactly in a minths time from then. I moved to Sydney ion the 29th april and started work today. Ruby is in so much demand. Have a solid linkedin profile, subscribe to forums.


----------



## webdracula (Jun 10, 2014)

Hello everyone,
I am using this thread instead of creating new one for same topic.

How is situation now for JAVA developers in Australia?
I have 4 years of experience in Java, MySql, web services, spring, amazon cloud.

If i get PR and search jobs in Australia, will I get job in 1 month?


----------



## expatdude (Jul 31, 2013)

webdracula said:


> Hello everyone,
> I am using this thread instead of creating new one for same topic.
> 
> How is situation now for JAVA developers in Australia?
> ...



I do not know the situation is getting worse and worse its been 6 months for me here in Australia still i am unable to get the Java job. Hoping for the best


----------



## prodigy+ (Aug 16, 2013)

expatdude said:


> I do not know the situation is getting worse and worse its been 6 months for me here in Australia still i am unable to get the Java job. Hoping for the best



Thanks for that insight and wish you all the best !!

Is it like you are getting less interview calls or no calls at all ?


----------



## karthiksuresh (Aug 8, 2016)

*JAVA/J2EE opening in australia*

i am planning to come search job for java/j2ee in australia. how s the scope thr. i have 4 yrs experience


----------



## warrenpat1987 (Jul 26, 2016)

Hey mate sorry to break it to you but getting a job here as a Java developer is extremely difficult, especially if you've got no local experience. Most companies treat no local experience as no experience at all, even though one may come with 6 or 7 years of experience from their home country. It is a sad fact but some employers/recruiters don't even look at a resume that does not have an Anglo (English) name, fearing that that candidate might not fit culturally into that organisation.


----------

